# Enable 4K video and slow motion recording in any Lumia



## Akki_X (Feb 15, 2018)

Hi users! This is an old trick but some of users are facing some error. Is there any way to make it work perfectly?
 Address= "HKLocalMachine\Software\OEM\Nokia\Camera\RFC\Resolution"
Key= "VideoResolution"
Value= "4"


----------



## A_Deerslayer (Feb 15, 2018)

Akki_X said:


> Hi users! This is an old trick but some of users are facing some error. Is there any way to make it work perfectly?
> Address= "HKLocalMachine\Software\OEM\Nokia\Camera\RFC\Resolution"
> Key= "VideoResolution"
> Value= "4"

Click to collapse



This tweak requires hardware support, e.g. Snapdragon 200/400 can't work with 4K video.


----------



## djtonka (Feb 16, 2018)

That's why doesn't work on 520....


----------



## augustinionut (Feb 16, 2018)

I get 30 frames on every resolution  Lumia640xl.


----------



## Akki_X (Feb 16, 2018)

augustinionut said:


> I get 30 frames on every resolution  Lumia640xl.

Click to collapse



Cool now enjoy


----------



## zakabir4 (Feb 16, 2018)

*Restore*

How can I back to default setting?


----------



## Akki_X (Feb 16, 2018)

*Default value*



zakabir4 said:


> How can I back to default setting?

Click to collapse



Simply change the value to 3


----------



## zakabir4 (Feb 17, 2018)

*Error*

I tried but when I turn on slow mode video and increase resolution, it shows error and no video capture!


----------



## Akki_X (Feb 17, 2018)

*Need hardware Requirement*



zakabir4 said:


> I tried but when I turn on slow mode video and increase resolution, it shows error and no video capture!

Click to collapse



Due to low hardware this trick isn't working well for some users.


----------



## zakabir4 (Feb 17, 2018)

*Device*

My device is 640XL. But in a previous comment a user write that he is successful with same device.


----------



## augustinionut (Feb 17, 2018)

zakabir4 said:


> slow mode video !

Click to collapse



What is your version of camera app? Where to find slomo setting?


----------



## zakabir4 (Feb 18, 2018)

*Camera*

Camera Version: 2017.1003.21.0


----------



## augustinionut (Feb 19, 2018)

Slow motion is not working


----------



## Akki_X (Feb 20, 2018)

*Hardware issue*



augustinionut said:


> Slow motion is not working

Click to collapse



Not working on some low end devices


----------



## augustinionut (Feb 20, 2018)

Like 640xl.


----------



## sensboston (Feb 22, 2018)

Hi, strange user @Akki_X. JFYI, 4K video requires, first of all, camera with > 8Mp matrix (3840 pixels × 2160 pixels = *8.3 megapixels*, aspect ratio 16:9). So, don't waste your (and others) time for posting this kind of useless and stupid hacks!


----------



## nate0 (Feb 22, 2018)

@sensboston 
I agree. But it is not a stupid post, just one lacking needed research.  Plus why open a seperate thread to discuss something that has already been posted...
On a side note. I thought you were upset at how W10M is turning out, interestingly you are still around adding to posts...


----------



## Akki_X (Feb 22, 2018)

*Chill dude*



sensboston said:


> Hi, strange user @Akki_X. JFYI, 4K video requires, first of all, camera with > 8Mp matrix (3840 pixels × 2160 pixels = *8.3 megapixels*, aspect ratio 16:9). So, don't waste your (and others) time for posting this kind of useless and stupid hacks!

Click to collapse




I was just asking about this trick because I wasn't sure about this and I thought some of users may could help about this so that I posted. My intention isn't wasting Your time to read this post. Let people try to ho forward, don't push Them behind. E.g- Project Astoria was dead... Now many users are keep focusing on that.

Thanks! ??


----------



## sensboston (Feb 22, 2018)

@nate0, did you get my point? To shoot 4K video, registry change is not enough (absolutely). First, you must have a 4K capable camera, second - your handset hardware must have enough performance and power to handle 4K video stream. There is no point to "research"; Nokia/MS engineers aren't stupid and nonprofessional. If your phone's camera not marked as "4K capable", you can't (physically) shoot 4K videos. Period.


----------



## marianodelfino (Feb 25, 2018)

Changing the registry value to 4 doesn't make your device shoot at 4k, the registry value 4 means the highest your camera support.

i.e. If your device shows maximum capture as 720p but, your camera can shoot 1080p because it supports it, for example 5MP camera, then the value 4 will enable 1080, not 2160(4k).


----------



## long_pn (Feb 26, 2018)

Is the video recording stabilization working on 640xl ? I haven't noticed a difference by turning it on/off.


----------



## maruf8 (Mar 2, 2018)

How to revert back?? Reverting registry doesn't work!!


----------



## augustinionut (Mar 2, 2018)

Use stronger registry editor. Mass storage mode or whatewer.


----------



## maruf8 (Mar 3, 2018)

augustinionut said:


> Use stronger registry editor. Mass storage mode or whatewer.

Click to collapse



What do you mean by stronger editor?? Doesn't interop tools change values?? ?


----------



## muhammad_h (Mar 10, 2018)

sensboston said:


> @nate0, did you get my point? To shoot 4K video, registry change is not enough (absolutely). First, you must have a 4K capable camera, second - your handset hardware must have enough performance and power to handle 4K video stream. There is no point to "research"; Nokia/MS engineers aren't stupid and nonprofessional. If your phone's camera not marked as "4K capable", you can't (physically) shoot 4K videos. Period.

Click to collapse



chill down my good fella.. i sense some veins about to pop.
the dude just asked about something he doesn't know about.. he's not supposed to know absolutely everything from the moment of his birth like you, champ.


----------



## xbatibotx (Apr 15, 2018)

Akki_X said:


> Hi users! This is an old trick but some of users are facing some error. Is there any way to make it work perfectly?
> Address= "HKLocalMachine\Software\OEM\Nokia\Camera\RFC\Resolution"
> Key= "VideoResolution"
> Value= "4"

Click to collapse



my 950xl doesnt have that path (\RFC\resolution)


----------



## titi66200 (Apr 15, 2018)

@xbatibotx 

https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=76100906&postcount=1160


----------



## xbatibotx (Apr 15, 2018)

titi66200 said:


> @xbatibotx
> 
> https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=76100906&postcount=1160

Click to collapse



found it. thanks!


----------

